# Mantid Illustration



## batsofchaos (Dec 10, 2009)

Figured I'd share this here. I was in a paintery sort of mood last month and drew my greenie Ghost a short while before she molted to adulthood.







11x14 Ink and watercolor on paper.

Forgive the slightly poor image quality; watercolor never scans right and I don't have a great camera. Also, the paper I was using was crappy sketch paper so there was a fair amount of warping.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 10, 2009)

batsofchaos said:


> Figured I'd share this here. I was in a paintery sort of mood last month and drew my greenie Ghost a short while before she molted to adulthood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm an illustrator/graphic designer myself and I must say that your drawing/colouring/shading is awesome.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice job.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 10, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 10, 2009)

Wonderful! Love water color.

Recently i drew a S. floridensis adult female and realized that that was the first mantis I ever seriously drew too.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2009)

Real cool!!


----------



## leviatan (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice! You have a talent !


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep. This is really good!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 11, 2009)

I like your drawing!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks like my avatar, but green  Like it!


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2009)

Great job.


----------



## ismart (Dec 11, 2009)

Very nice!  Great job!


----------



## batsofchaos (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your wonderful comments!


----------

